# Battle of the Brawlers 2 Fighters Needed!!!



## Clive (Jun 10, 2010)

Battle of the Brawlers returns to Maidstone Kent after the huge sucess on the 22nd August!!

The 28th November 2010(sunday)is the next date for BOTB 2 and we are now taking fighters stats!

Fighters from all weight catagories and experience wanted so contact us asap - 07595 534861 or email [email protected]

:thumb

Highlights from the previous show can be seen on our facebook page (Battle of the Brawlers) or youtube (search under cage fight maidstone!!)

We are a sanctioned event (ISKA)with outside referees and judges and all results will be posted on Sherdog.


----------



## Clive (Jun 10, 2010)

Watch link for highlight video!!!!!!


----------



## Clive (Jun 10, 2010)

With 11 fights sorted we are now looking for the following match ups:

Semi Pro 65kg

Am/semi pro : 77kg

Semi pro 80kg

Am: 88kg

Any one intrested, please email [email protected] or call or text 07595 534861

Thanks


----------



## Clive (Jun 10, 2010)

Now just looking for semi pro 65

semi pro 80kg

amateur 88

cheers


----------



## fiveringstraining (Jul 15, 2010)

.


----------



## Clive (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi, the event is in Maidstone, Kent at Liquid Nightclub, fighters get commission paid on tickets and possible travel if coming from far away, you can reach us on 07595 534861 if you want to talk about it,

Sanctioned event by ISKA MMA with outside judges and referees supplied by ISKA

Cheers


----------



## gavin the cat neaverson (Nov 18, 2010)

hi clive mate ive managed to get some shorts still need a gum shield and groin guard would i be able to purchase them from you on the day of the event cheers and what are they priced at my numbers 07968482055 cheers


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

gavin the cat neaverson said:


> hi clive mate ive managed to get some shorts still need a gum shield and groin guard would i be able to purchase them from you on the day of the event cheers and what are they priced at my numbers 07968482055 cheers


----------

